# looking for new friends



## Rebecca s-g (Mar 29, 2010)

hi my name is Becky i have just moved here with my 3 children Jake 11, Hollie 7 and Kai 3 and we are looking for some new friends we live by the mall of emirates.so if anyone is intrested please let me know ...


----------



## Rebecca s-g (Mar 29, 2010)

Rebecca s-g said:


> hi my name is Becky i have just moved here with my husband and 3 children Jake 11, Hollie 7 and Kai 3 and we are looking for some new friends we live by the mall of emirates.so if anyone is intrested please let me know .i would also like to say i would like to meet people even if you dont have children as i love going out,clubbing,shopping as my husband works very long hours ...


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

Rebecca s-g said:


> Rebecca s-g said:
> 
> 
> > hi my name is Becky i have just moved here with my husband and 3 children Jake 11, Hollie 7 and Kai 3 and we are looking for some new friends we live by the mall of emirates.so if anyone is intrested please let me know .i would also like to say i would like to meet people even if you dont have children as i love going out,clubbing,shopping as my husband works very long hours ...
> ...


----------



## Rebecca s-g (Mar 29, 2010)

no im not blonde ,and thats not what i ment lol im a very out going person who wants to meet people but not for that as my husband is all the man i need ,, but iam finding it a bit hard not many women covered in tatts like me in DubaI.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Rebecca s-g said:


> no im not blonde ,and thats not what i ment lol im a very out going person who wants to meet people but not for that as my husband is all the man i need ,, but iam finding it a bit hard not many women covered in tatts like me in DubaI.



Plenty of women with tattoos in the UAE, but smarter to cover them up when out and about. 

Watch out for weirdos on here. Whenever any woman asks about friendship they seem to crawl out of the woodwork. 

-


----------



## Rebecca s-g (Mar 29, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Plenty of women with tattoos in the UAE, but smarter to cover them up when out and about.
> 
> Watch out for weirdos on here. Whenever any woman asks about friendship they seem to crawl out of the woodwork.
> 
> -


I HAVE NOTICED THOUGHT I WAS JOINING A ADULT FORUM SO I COULD MEET NEW PEOPLE .............and as for my tatts as it gets hotter i cant go around with full sleaves as im roasting but thanks for the advice ...


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

Was just pulling your leg...& well if you're not blonde...some people in the forum will be disappointed  if you read the "flo" you'll get the joke.

well we fit around the same family profile as you...3 kids (all sons though), with the eldest being 11. However, my wife and kids won't be here till mid or end of May...and if we do decide to set up home in Dubai then it will be around Barsha (my wife is in the middle of getting her job contract from Abu dhabi, some hiring issues at their end have delayed the whole thing, if it goes through then we might settle in Abu Dhabi, otherwise it's Dubai for sure)...maybe if you would want to hang out with a fun loving and a very entertaining Pakistani family, you are more than welcome. 

I love shopping infact I am a shopaholic, my wife loves bargaining and we both love clubbing...

Btw what do tatts have to do with making friends???


----------



## Rebecca s-g (Mar 29, 2010)

about tatts i was just saying that i have alot and im finding it hard to keep them covered and i get stared at alot ,maybe its because in the uk most people have them ,but here u dont see that many unless its men,and yes once you r all sorted we will deff meet up my eldest is into any sport and is in need of some mates ,,


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

So you'll be cutting down on your Bur Dubai escapades then oh!?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Rebecca s-g said:


> I HAVE NOTICED THOUGHT I WAS JOINING A ADULT FORUM SO I COULD MEET NEW PEOPLE .............and as for my tatts as it gets hotter i cant go around with full sleaves as im roasting but thanks for the advice ...


No need to shout :confused2:

-


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

hehehe...a man's gotta do what a man's gotta do


----------



## Rebecca s-g (Mar 29, 2010)

is this for adults???????? or shall i let my kids on ..........


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Rebecca s-g said:


> is this for adults???????? or shall i let my kids on ..........


Calm down. Taking that attitude won't get you anywhere.

-


----------



## Rebecca s-g (Mar 29, 2010)

attitude? so far ive been chatted up by a married man and told not to shout all i was looking for was some new friends and all i have had so far is, well i will let u guess what i was going to put, plus i havent got a attitude but its true thought this was for adults not kids i spend all day with kids wanted some adult conversation but i think i will stick with the kids as they talk more sense thanks though made me relise im more than happy to stick with the mates i have already made..


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

Rebecca s-g said:


> attitude? so far ive been chatted up by a married man and told not to shout all i was looking for was some new friends and all i have had so far is, well i will let u guess what i was going to put, plus i havent got a attitude but its true thought this was for adults not kids i spend all day with kids wanted some adult conversation but i think i will stick with the kids as they talk more sense thanks though made me relise im more than happy to stick with the mates i have already made..


jeeeeezzzz lady you make me sound like a disease or something...

Secondly, what is an adult conversation? If you have anything specific in mind, start a thread on that topic...with this one you asked for friends and friends come with smiles and a lot of laughter....yupp adults laugh too and here on this forum when we are not helping out other expats we love to laugh...a lot...some of my favorite expats here are those who can make you laugh any time of the day or night and liven up even the most serious of discussions.

So loosen up a little bit, laugh out loud and you'll hear that others have joined in your laughter and that is how friendships start...


----------



## Rebecca s-g (Mar 29, 2010)

oh! said:


> jeeeeezzzz lady you make me sound like a disease or something...
> 
> Secondly, what is an adult conversation? If you have anything specific in mind, start a thread on that topic...with this one you asked for friends and friends come with smiles and a lot of laughter....yupp adults laugh too and here on this forum when we are not helping out other expats we love to laugh...a lot...some of my favorite expats here are those who can make you laugh any time of the day or night and liven up even the most serious of discussions.
> 
> So loosen up a little bit, laugh out loud and you'll hear that others have joined in your laughter and that is how friendships start...


i love to have a laugh ,the thing is when u write it can be taken the wrong way as u cant see the persons face, so lets start again ,my name is Becky im after a friend ,who has as much attitude as me which by the way is loads,,


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I do have tatts, but not alot and can hide them. I am going to athens specific so I can get a half sleeve started. Are tatts stared at that much here? I find I am just stared at no matter what, so something tells me its not your tats. I dont like shopping nor the clubs, no kids. If its inside, I prob dont want to do it. 

But I was going to say there is a long thread on here about making friends. It hasnt been that active lately but might be the thing for you.


----------



## Rebecca s-g (Mar 29, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I do have tatts, but not alot and can hide them. I am going to athens specific so I can get a half sleeve started. Are tatts stared at that much here? I find I am just stared at no matter what, so something tells me its not your tats. I dont like shopping nor the clubs, no kids. If its inside, I prob dont want to do it.
> 
> But I was going to say there is a long thread on here about making friends. It hasnt been that active lately but might be the thing for you.


it might just be me feeling a bit out of place but i havent seen many women with tatts here or if they have they dont show them ,but as mine r not easy covered unless i wear sleaves people do stare,,im into anything out doors aswell i love swimming,well anything to do with water,i must admit since comming here i have got into shopping as in uk i hated it,and thanks for the advice i will try that thread


----------



## Muhannad (Mar 22, 2010)

Women who hate shopping? That's it...World is going crazy...2012 predictions are gonna come true !!


----------



## MiraEvans (Mar 29, 2010)

Rebecca s-g said:


> hi my name is Becky i have just moved here with my 3 children Jake 11, Hollie 7 and Kai 3 and we are looking for some new friends we live by the mall of emirates.so if anyone is intrested please let me know ...


Hi , My name is Mira am from Yemen and my husband is from England and i have 2 children . i am outgoing and fun and like to party and go to clubs . am not like arabs i dont cover and i drink and dance . and i live in Barsha and 5 min drive to Mall of Emirates . am free most of the times as my husband like yours either working or tired .

am interseted in meeting you and if you feel the same email me at xxxxxxxxx

Cheers,


----------



## Muhannad (Mar 22, 2010)

MiraEvans said:


> I am not like arabs i dont cover and i drink and dance .
> 
> ,


Hahahahahaha you've made my day...thanks for the hilarious, outstandingly inaccurate and uninvited stereotyping ! 


Rebecca we're all open to being your friends and can be reached on PM.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I got a bit of humor out of that one too


----------



## Muhannad (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeah but I agree...we do not drink, dance or smile ...though we still eat .... I personally like sitting on my throne all day yelling " OFF WITH THEIR HEADS"


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Hum, definitely not an Emirati  I think they say, off with their wallet


----------



## Muhannad (Mar 22, 2010)

You can still take their wallets once they're headless...U want?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Maybe my sense of humor didnt convey there quite like i was thinking :confused2:


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Maybe my sense of humor didnt convey there quite like i was thinking :confused2:


You were thinking? WOW, a woman who thinks and hates shopping - are you on the right thread Blondie?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> You were thinking? WOW, a woman who thinks and hates shopping - are you on the right thread Blondie?


OH you wish my little Andy...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Oi, less of the little!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Interesting picture. I think we should head over to the flo thread so as not to bog down the friend searching thread. Saw your favorite lady got banned


----------



## Rebecca s-g (Mar 29, 2010)

Muhannad said:


> Hahahahahaha you've made my day...thanks for the hilarious, outstandingly inaccurate and uninvited stereotyping !
> 
> 
> Rebecca we're all open to being your friends and can be reached on PM.


im very new to this so can someone tell me what is PM ??


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Rebecca s-g said:


> im very new to this so can someone tell me what is PM ??


Private Message facility (see FAQs). Click on a person's name and you will be taken to their profile page and you will see a 'send message' option. Choose Private Message and you can cpntact people directky off-board. Note that Visitor Messages can be seen by everyone.

-


----------



## Rebecca s-g (Mar 29, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Private Message facility (see FAQs). Click on a person's name and you will be taken to their profile page and you will see a 'send message' option. Choose Private Message and you can contact people directly off-board. Note that Visitor Messages can be seen by everyone.
> 
> -


thanks for that


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Choose Private Message and you can* cpntact people directky* off-board. Note that Visitor Messages can be seen by everyone.
> 
> -


Would you like some lessons from Mr Sigma?? 
Or have you had a very busy day?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Interesting picture. I think we should head over to the flo thread so as not to bog down the friend searching thread. Saw your favorite lady got banned


Who? Who? Minx??


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

SBP said:


> Would you like some lessons from Mr Sigma??
> Or have you had a very busy day?


I'm a lousy typist (& was in a hurry).


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> I'm a lousy typist (& was in a hurry).


Must have been another media appearance.....................


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

SBP said:


> Must have been another media appearance.....................


Something like that. 


Are you in Dubai yet?

-


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Something like that.
> 
> 
> Are you in Dubai yet?
> ...


No, next Wednesday. You will know when I have arrived as it will rain


----------

